# Santa Barbara Century, Sat 10-22



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't see any chatter about this one. A real beauty, with 9600' gain over the course. See you there...

Santa Barbara Century 2011


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I will be riding, at least first 35 ml then take a look at that 6 ml 8-12% hill and .....cry LOL


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

At that point I figured you went for the turn downhill for the metric finish.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

had signed up as i live there, but work travel prevented me from riding, which based on how little climbing i did this year was probably a good thing


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

It was a very well organized century! It took me over 7hr to finish it, because I got competitive on that lovely climb. It took me 1hr 5 min to get to the top


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Rode it last year and broke two spokes going down Painted Cave after hitting a bump. I would have rode this year but had to work the weekend 

BTW...did they give away the pair of wine glasses to the finishers like last year?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

yes! Too bad they were empty.


----------

